# Just inherited a 1969 Nikon F. Asking for information/help. What have I got here?



## TimedOut (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello all!  First off, thanks for reading.  I'm staring at this camera which I've recently inherited, and I have no idea what I'm doing.  I'm a Canon digital guy, and this is clearly a Nikon film exposure device of some sort.  Folks, there are switches, dials, levers, knobs, some sort of archaic battery thing, another lever, and a hook?  Why is there a hook? 

Anyway, here's what I have.  If anyone can provide info, background, help, etc., I'd appreciate it.  I do love photography as a hobby, so I'm not sure if this camera is for me.  It seems far too complex.  So, a possible value for the lot of it, may help?  Or, heck, tell me it's not that hard to use.  So, here's a list of what I have, and a few photos (iPhone camera, I'm sorry..  ).

Camera - 1969 Nikon F, with what appears to be a photo-sensor of some sort on top.  (Any instructions on removing this would be wonderful.)

Lenses -  GIGANTIC Tele-Lentar 400mm, in great shape, with 60s faux faux-leather case. f6.3
           -  Formula 5 Gold Crown Macro 39-90mm f3.5
           -  Formula 5 28mm f2.0 28mm 
           -  Samyang 80-200mm f3.9

Misc. - 3 Lens filters
        - 2 adapters?  One looks like a Canon piece.
        - Remote shutter control
        - Some sort of flash charging adapter? 

Sweet camel leather faux stiched 80s crazy bag sack thing.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 27, 2012)

Nikon F and Its System - Preface

Read that for a start.

Body and finder ... in mint condition ... guesstimate = $130-180


----------



## compur (Nov 27, 2012)

TimedOut said:


> with what appears to be a photo-sensor of some sort on top.  (Any instructions on removing this would be wonderful.



It's called a Photomic FTn finder.  Some info on using it here:
Nikon F - Operating the FTn Meter Finder/Prisms


----------



## TimedOut (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help folks!  I'll put a few rolls through it, and see what I can do.  I'll then post the hilariously awful results somewhere.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope it won't hurt your feelings if they turn out great.


----------



## Mully (Nov 28, 2012)

That was my first camera ...still have it, it has been repaired a number of times but still works fine... Not worth much.  The meter has a lever that removes the meter head....just squeeze it.


----------



## panblue (Nov 28, 2012)

TimedOut said:


> Why is there a hook?



 Pirate's camera. The Fs were very popular with marauding pirates and brigands in their day. Check to see if there's also a cloth eyepatch (usually black or sometimes a scarlet color), pieces of eight, maybe parrot droppings/feathers inside the mirrorbox.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 28, 2012)

Mully said:


> That was my first camera ...still have it, it has been repaired a number of times but still works fine... Not worth much.  The meter has a lever that removes the meter head....just squeeze it.


My first SLR as well.  A 1962 model that I used for about 15 years before getting another camera, and sure learned a lot on it.  Repaired once over the years (early 80's), and still works - The thing's a tank.  It's got a special place in my heart because of all the memories associated with it.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 28, 2012)

Get a roll of Ilford HP5 you might want to get rid of your digital stuff when you see the results


----------



## terri (Nov 28, 2012)

> this is clearly a Nikon film exposure device of some sort.


   Yes...it's called a camera.     I'm not laughing at you, per se, your description just struck me as hilarious.... 

I agree with MikeE up there: you may just be thrilled with your pictures.   Try some B&W, as gsgary mentioned.   You may hear an orchestra playing.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 28, 2012)

One of my favorite B&W images of the 1980's was shot with the same model of camera, a 1970 Nikon F chrome-finished body, fitted with the Photomic FTN metering prism, and 35mm f/2 O.C. Nikkor lens. This is a full-frame scan of the negative,m which was shot on Tri-X 400 film,developed in Agfa Rodinol, hence the grain pattern it has. This was shot 26 years ago. The first two digits of the serial number on F's are generally considered to be the year of production, so I think your camera would generally, be considered to be a quote un-quote 1970 model.

*POSSIBLY NSFW...implied nudity.*

R59-15A-Dana_Tri X1986.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com


----------



## TimedOut (Nov 29, 2012)

terri said:


> > this is clearly a Nikon film exposure device of some sort.
> 
> 
> Yes...it's called a camera.     I'm not laughing at you, per se, your description just struck me as hilarious....



As intented!  



Derrel said:


> *POSSIBLY NSFW...implied nudity.*
> 
> R59-15A-Dana_Tri X1986.JPG photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com



Wow, what an amazing photo!

Ah crap, now I have to go buy film.  Hate you all.  Well, not really, but still.  Gah, more constructive hobbies.


----------

